# Walter Kelly



## WavelandDrone (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in my first year as a beek and have bought from Kelley a few times. I have been very please with the phone support. My first two orders I did not have a catalog just going off there web sight, which does not give a product number, and the sale person was very helpful. I love their frames as well. They have me as a customer for life.:thumbsup:


----------



## susiequeen (Oct 28, 2009)

After searching all over for Russian queens and bees this spring (avoided some with bad reports on this forum), I found out that Rossman and most other large breeders have only Italians or Carniolans. I hope that that Kelley didn't just tell you what you wanted to hear just to look good.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

susiequeen said:


> After searching all over for Russian queens and bees this spring (avoided some with bad reports on this forum), I found out that Rossman and most other large breeders have only Italians or Carniolans. I hope that that Kelley didn't just tell you what you wanted to hear just to look good.


Walter Kelley has been in the bee business for 87 years. Bees are our business. We would never tell a customer something just to "look good". Our Russian hybrid packages and queens we sell are hybrids. We do not claim they are anything more as they are openly mated. The queen mother's are from Dwight Porters stock. I have about 75 hives and easily half are the Russian Hybrids. I find these to be an excellent bee if you are prepared to manage for swarming.


----------



## susiequeen (Oct 28, 2009)

Rick 1456 said:


> .....She called a couple hours later and said Rossman sells in lots of 500. she said they are bring up some R Queens for a Bee Festival .....Rick SoMd


A check with Rossman's website reveils that they only sell Italian. If the person on the phone said the Russian queens were coming from Rossman, then I would assume that would be misleading? Maybe you just misunderstood.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

If the operator on the phone told you that the Russian Hybrids were from Rossman she was in error. And I appologize.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

There was never any misunderstanding. I know the WK Russians are open mated. This is no secrete nor subliminal attempt to pass off something that isn't. Just because the Rossman website doesn't advertise anything but Italians and Carniolans to John Q public, does not mean they do not import to sell to other large interests. In as much as I was the one privy to the conversation, I know what I was told and I did not give a verbatum of the conversation on this forum. The Queens came from WK yards as a customer service to me. Why would someone make up a story when they could have helped me the whole time, and I would have been just as satisfied. :scratch: 
Someone needs to find something better to do their time If you have a problem with WK, start your own thread


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Rick 1456 said:


> I have used Walter Kelly in the past and always been happy with their customer Service. Today goes way beyond. I checked their website looking for 2 russ queens. They showed non available. I tried several other sources with no return calls 24 hours later. I called WK and was asking if they could steer me to a supplier. I explained my queen less situation. She (I feel bad I can't remember her name) said give her a couple hours, they had some down on the farm, or she would check with Rossman. She called a few hours later to tell me she was still working on it. She called a couple hours later and said Rossman sells in lots of 500. she said they are bring up some R Queens for a Bee Festival and she would "pluck" two for me if I could wait till Tues. for them to be shipped. "Yeper Dog" I said.
> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you,
> 
> Rick SoMd


Late Season Queen Loss

D. Conlon / Warm Colors Apiary

I have been receiving calls looking for mated Queens in October. This is disturbing to me as it demonstrates the poor preparation we are giving our new beekeepers. Asking for mated Queens this late in the season shows a lack of understanding of some very basic behavior and seasonal dynamics in the honeybee colony. Not to blame the victim, so read the following as a brief explanation of why late season re-queening is a poor management strategy, and the available remedies are less then desirable. Resources (yes size of your apiary matters) in the form of number of colonies. Queens with worker support offer the only solution to saving a late season Queen less hive.

As we approach mid-October finding a hive Queen less is a serious problem. Little can be done to introduce a new Queen. In fact, it is unlikely a mated Queen can be purchased this late in the season and even if successfully introduced is unlikley to survive winter. Replacing Queens should be done in August. This allows time to lay a round or two of brood before the Queen shuts down laying for the winter. It is a fact supported by numerous studies; that a queen surrounded by her daughters is four times more likely to survive the winter then one support by unrelated workers. Late season re-queening that does not allow time for a Queen to lay and hatch her direct offspring. Without her offspring she is more likely to fail during the winter. So when you call me for a Queen in October know my answer will not be encouraging. Even in Georgia, my suppliers stop rearing Queens in September due to the poor quality & lack of sufficient drones for mating.

Southern producers stop rearing Queens in September, and most of us in the North have re-queened in August, or combined weak hives using our best Queens to carry us through winter. So what are the options when you discover you have a Queen less hive late in the fall?

1) First, are you really Queen less? You must see the Queen if inspecting in late September or October. Queens are finished laying eggs when foraging ends and temperatures drop to freezing nights, and 50F degree-days. Russian or Carniolan Queens stop earlier then Italians so you cannot determine Queenlessness by the lack of eggs or brood from September on into late fall. You must confirm the Queen's presence by seeing her not the presence of eggs, larvae or capped brood. Have you marked your Queens? This is one time when a brightly marked Queen really make a difference. By the way, a lack of honey and pollen will stop brood rearing earlier and means you will lose the colony to winter starvation.
· If the colony has many drones in October then it is probable you have a Queen less situation. A colony with a Queen has forced most of the drones out of the hive this late in the fall. This has been particularly true this year after the long dry summer and less than normal honey production.
· Late season Queen Cells are an indication that the colony is attempting to replace the Queen. September and later Queen Cells are rarely successful as drones and conditions no longer support successful mating. It is also likely that there are no viable larvae available to be transformed into a Queen.
2) Therefore, you know, for sure, there is no Queen in the hive. This is confirmed by repeated studies to account for 20% of failed hives every winter. A Queen less hive will not survive the winter. What to do?
· Combine with a stronger Queen right colony – preferred action. One very good reason to keep hives as pairs. Understand that you can split an over-wintered hive that is strong, but you cannot split two weak hives that have died. One strong hive is worth two or three weak colonies in the spring.
· Add a Queen on a comb of her workers (or brood) – The second best manipulation. Queens not support by her direct offspring rarely survive the winter. Pheromones or daughters do a better job of caring for their mother. In other words, it is not simply a matter of successfully introducing a Queen; she must have the support of her offspring, or time to produce offspring that cares for her. In October, it is unlikely either is possible unless you manage multiple colonies. I keep a dozen strong Nuc colonies to cover the late season Queen less situations (no they are not for sale). Yes, keeping an extra Nuc for your apiary is a good management practice.
· Do nothing and the colony will fail – failure is guaranteed.

3) Desperate times, desperate measures. I never support the notion that you do nothing to save your bees. If doing nothing is your automatic reaction to difficult management decisions, then get out of beekeeping. All beekeepers find themselves in these difficult positions, when, how, and what to do, but as a guitar player friend once said "it doesn't matter what you practice, but practice something". In other words, do not desert your bees by taking no action; make some attempt to save them – even if action is not likely to succeed.

My final advice is to take charge of your beekeeping. What you say? Stop seeing beekeeping as a commodity that you buy off the shelf. Honeybees are an incredible species deserving of our best efforts to raise and protect them. At this time we are failing the honeybee by leaving it to others to fix their/our problems. Yes, we all start somewhere, but those of us who see each other as capable beekeepers also respect those who have reached a sustainable level of beekeeping. This is the goal all beekeepers should be striving to accomplish. Keeping your bees alive and having the ability to replace colonies from your strongest hives, is sustainable beekeeping. The bees need competent managers. As someone once said, "Don't be a bee haver, be a bee keeper".


Dan Conlon
President Massachusetts Beekeepers Association
Warm Colors Apiary
2 South Mill River
South Deerfield, MA 01373
[email protected]
warmcolorsapiary.com
413-665-4513




Hope this help you


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've really tried not to allow myself to get sucked into this. All I wanted was to pay WK homage for helping me out. Frankly, I don't care if the WK rep told me she called a Tibetan Monk or a Bedowin Sheppard to see if they had R Queens. I got what I asked for, in a timely fashion, and if I lived closer to Ky and wasn't married, I'd have asked her for a date Since I can't use non Disney language,,,fooey on you all. :applause: 
Mr. Conlan, you are THE President, WOW, The president,,,,you assume too much. Because I was looking for queens after Aug, you assume I have mismanaged my hives, I'm a victim, and you proceed to give a lecture on late queen intro. Actually, I appreciate the info, it makes sense and I will post it in the 101 section for others to benefit as soon as I'm done here. You do not know the circumstances regarding my need for queens after Aug. Trust me, I was following your protocol, doing something and not nothing. If you want to know what I was doing, go check my posts, you will find out. I doubt your arrogance will allow you, but you seem to have a lot of time on your hands to engage on this thread.
Bee Happy


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

OK, the secrets out now. We do get these from Tibetan monks and the Bedowins do the transport. But I think it is the Gregorian chanting they are subjected to just before shipping, that really makes the difference. There's just nothing like a good gregorian chant!
The bottom line is, if we can help a customer and fellow beekeeper, we will do everything in our power to do so.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Rick 1456 said:


> I doubt your arrogance will allow you, but you seem to have a lot of time on your hands to engage on this thread.


Arrogance nothing. Lighten up. Jim posted some information written by another that he thought might be useful. If it doesn't help or apply, simply move on.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

My apologies Jim . Since my thread was quoted, seemed it was somewhat directed at me. Good info like that will benefit more if posted to the proper place, not in the consumer reports section IMO where all that was wanted was to share a good experience with WK. 
I have taken my meds and moved on.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rick,

I am happy for you that you had a great experience with WK. That is what this thread is about. I have used them for years, and each order begets better service. The web site has improved some, but I still enjoy the personal conversations with their staff. That alone makes the call worth it!

I think they are having a sale over Thankgiving? I will check, but I am just outside the magic numbers, so I will have to get a pallet of boxes closer to home.

The WK company has kept that family atmosphere, which is hard to find today. Holy cow, personal service, what a great business model! 

Kind regards


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Stonefly,
Thanks for the kind words. Our shipping deal is:
Order on Nov. 22,23,24 and receive free shipping, including truck shipments out to zone 4. If you live in zone 5 and beyond you will get 10% off shipping. We also are going to offer free shipping to zone 5 by truck only. This offer is limited to in stock items and does not include bulk plastic jars, glass containers (through US mail or UPS) or corn syrup. If we are shipping through US mail or UPS we reserve the right to determine which carrier to use.
mention promo code- "Let's talk Turkey"
Thanks to all


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Stonefly,,,,,,,,thankyou thankyou thankyou,,,,I was getting so bummed over this,,,,perhaps I lashed out unjustly,,,,,I appreciate you re-enforcing my my positive experience with WK.
Sorry, I have to go,,,,, I have a phone date with a Bedowin Shepherdess that one of the Tibetan Monks set me up with. 
I too may be out of range for the shipping deal. Huummmmm,,,,,,maybe a road trip to Ky,,,pick up some Bee stuff, dinner with a WK phone rep,,,,,,Life could be good.
See what Meds can do


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've always had great service with WK. Highly recommend them - one of my favorite suppliers. Great frames and foundation.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Bsupplier said:


> Order on Nov. 22,23,24 and receive free shipping,


I'm making my list.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rick,

Your welcome. One thing I overlooked in your post, because your post was about service, was that you needed queens late in the "normal" keepers season. I had never thought of WK as a queen supplier before you mentioned it. 

I am a "abbynormal" keeper who does all our splits in late August, after the pull. There's enough time to build up into fall, so we have boomers in the spring. We don't want to split in the spring, and have marginal to no production for the flow. (For detailed explanation, read, "A Ton of Honey", by Grant, E-book, he is on this site).

I need queens in late Aug, early Sep, as well as several other folks who use the same process. I had a very hard time finding them this year. Maybe I can visit with the Bedouin Shepard Monks, and see if this possibility would work in their business model.

Kind regards


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

In addition to Russian Hybrids & Italians, we also offer Cordovan Italians, Minnesota Hygienic Italian, VSH, another Russian Hybrid and a Carniolan.
Quite typically we will have these available through the end of September.
Our 2011 catalog will have these listed as well as our website but all bee & queen orders will need to be done by phone call.
My field trials this last summer with the additional queens were very promising and they are looking good for winter survival.
as the Tibetan Monks act as brokers, they have indicated that there is a possibility the Inuits may travel to the Ural's by Kayak for a speedier delivery schedule.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Going back to the original post,I agree that Kelley company is great and their customer service should be complimented.I used to run deliveries down through Clarkson years ago in my youth and we used to pass by Kelly and thought it was cool that they sold bee supplies.Im really glad that they are up and running and I feel that Kentucky is truly blessed to have a couple of great bee suppliers in our home state(Dadant in Frankfort) and that they are both great companies to deal with.That gives us quite an advantage over a lot of places.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm glad to see with all the years and now Walter gone, of course, that the good personable service continues. I've always had good experiences with Walter T. Kelley. Actually back in the 70's the only thing that frustrated me was I would pay by check, they would find out the shipping was less than estimated and give me a voucher which I would never have a chance to use for the few cents difference. I just couldn't figure out how to easily spend it. I'll bet I still have some somewhere...


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Bsupplier said:


> Stonefly,
> Thanks for the kind words. Our shipping deal is:
> Order on Nov. 22,23,24 and receive free shipping, including truck shipments out to zone 4. If you live in zone 5 and beyond you will get 10% off shipping.


Since the cat is now out of the bag on the free shipping, I want to add my appreciation for the service and quality of Kelley's products. Here is a personal illustration of their good work: As I am planning to take advantage of the free shipping, I began to think about others who would do the same. I came to the conclusion that this might cause a problem with dozens of items being "backordered". So I went on their website and made a suggestion: allow people to place their orders in advance with the stipulation that they will be shipped during the "free" days. Like this, Kelley's will have a little advance notice about the demand, and people like me who get busy that week of Thanksgiving will have one less thing to remember. 
The impressive thing is that I got a PHONE CALL the next morning from Kelley's! Cathy said they are going to do this! Now that is great customer service, and shows how well they respond to our needs.:applause:
I am very impressed, and look forward to doing a lot of business with Kelley's in the future.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay guys we have a couple of things to clarify about the free shipping offer.
If you want to take advantage of the free shipping you will have to order on the 22, 23, or 24th of November. If we begin to take pre orders now we will have a nightmare of a time trying to keep track of orders and of making sure they are handled correctly. If past years are any indication, we are talking about a ton of orders. In the event we were to do this we would not be able to hold back product from a customer who wanted to purchase now. The only jump you may make on this sale would be if you ordered from the web on the weekend preceding the sale, as orders will not be processed until the following Monday.
As a manufacturing company we will always have wood, wax, metal and sewing available unless key components supplied by third parties are unavailable. On the resale side, we will do everything we can to make sure we are well stocked.
Currently there is no Cathy working here. “She was fired for giving out false information”. Just kidding, we have never had a Cathy. But if she would like to apply, we start hiring in February!


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I just had my first experience with Kelley's Bees. They were fantastic. I was having problems with signing in to the web sight so sent the order by fax. They responded very quickly and and were very friendly. I am sure this is a busy day for them (free shipping) but they still managed to serve me beyond what I expected.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Just saved 150.00 on freight and tax on 50 hive bodies. 10.30 ea. or 515.00 for 50. Materials to build them cost more than that


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I placed my order yesterday (Monday 11/22). I expected to get a busy signal. Didn't. Got right through and placed my order. How can you miss a genuine free freight deal?
Thanks Kelley.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

I placed an online order on 11/22, and I was unaware that there was a need to enter a "promo code" when I placed the order. Actually, I don't even recall a place to enter the code, but maybe there was. My total after I checked out was different than the total billed to my credit card. I also received an order confirmation email, with no shipping charges reflected there either. After I inquired about the difference via email, I was told that I did indeed place my order during the free shipping promotion, but I didn't mention the "promo code" and that's why I was charged an additional $8.84 for shipping.

I realize the shipping charge is not a lot of money, and I really don't even have a problem with it, I was just suprised about how this transaction evolved. It is what it is, I guess? :s


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

wk does a good job with customer service. When ordering they said up front the shipping invoice would show the shipping charges; however, you would be billed for the amount less shipping. They alway seem to have time to answer any questions.Good Job and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

The electronic shipping invoice I received didn't show any shipping charges, and the invoice was emailed to me after the transaction was complete. That's why it surprised me when the additional charges showed up as debited from my account. Had I not checked my account, I wouldn't have known about the charge for shipping until the order arrived, and I checked the invoice/packing slip. IMO, it could have been handled better by WK.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Very strange. I, too, ordered online on 11/22. There wasn't any place, that I recall, for a promotion code. Checkout didn't show any freight. When the box arrived I checked the packing slip....an lo and behold, there was $50 in shipping. I immediately called. The lady who answered the phone said that the packing slips were made up in the shipping department and showed the freight but the freight was removed before billing. She said mine wasn't the first call she'd gotten about it.....poor girl. I just checked my credit card charges online and she was right....they only charged me for the stuff.....no freight.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

beemandan said:


> Very strange. I, too, ordered online on 11/22. There wasn't any place, that I recall, for a promotion code. Checkout didn't show any freight. When the box arrived I checked the packing slip....an lo and behold, there was $50 in shipping. I immediately called. The lady who answered the phone said that the packing slips were made up in the shipping department and showed the freight but the freight was removed before billing. She said mine wasn't the first call she'd gotten about it.....poor girl. I just checked my credit card charges online and she was right....they only charged me for the stuff.....no freight.


I'm happy it worked out for you, but I can't report the same results, unfortunately. All I know is what the email from Kelley told me about not entering the promo code, and what was billed to my account, which was the total amount of the order, plus the shipping charge quoted to me in the email explaining the charge. 


If Kelley was indeed honoring the free shipping for some folks, without the "promo code" being mentioned, and not others, that is not a very good way to do business. If that is indeed the case, I will choose to take my business elsewhere.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Actually Roadstar, as I think about it, I initially started to place my order online but something in the process troubled me....and I can't recall what it was. I do recall getting as far as the 'checkout' before changing my mind. I don't remember any place to enter a promotion code....and I'm not sure what I would have entered if there were a place. "Lets talk turkey" was what the magazine ad said. Ultimately, I placed my order via phone and surely told them I was taking advantage of their free shipping. 
Anyway, sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

The only thing I saw on the website that made me pause for a second was the notice on the homepage stating they were having "technical difficulties with the shipping calculator". I didn't pay any attention to the shipping calculator, as I was aware of the free shipping offer, and I _thought_ I was placing an order during the free shipping period. Like I stated before, it's not a big deal to me.......but I will spend my bee money elsewhere in the future.


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

Roadstar,
Sorry about the confusion. We started advertising this promo over a month ago. It was in print advertising, Bee Journal, Bee Culture and also on the front page of our web site along with our newsletter. When people called in they were promted to mention any promo codes. I really dont know what more we could have done. On the front page of our website it asked you to enter the promo code in the comments section. Every year we seem to have a couple of people who miss the free shipping because they either arent aware of it or don't read the terms of the sale. Part of the reason we use promo codes in advertising is to track our advertising dollars. When other stores ask you to enter promo codes it's for the same reasons, if it's not mentioned they will not give you the deal. This is probably a sale that we will continue to do and I urge you all to read the terms of the sale. For those of you recieving your orders and seeing shipping charges, this is only the sales order/ packing list and not the invoice. Shipping charges will be deducted when the order is invoiced if you mentioned the code. We hope this sale was beneficial to our past customers who we truly appreciate and judging by the amount of orders from people who had never ordered from us, I hope you find the Kelley products superior and will continue to order.
Thank You all and Happy Holidays!
Walter T. Kelley Co.


----------



## Darrell Haynes (Sep 13, 2009)

Bsupplier,
Got my pallet today. Everything in good shape. This was my first order but will order again in the future.
Darrell


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Made an order on the 23rd entered "Let's talk turkey", got the free shipping, no problem.


----------

